
Nudge your staff to get TSA Pre - tuke
https://7fff.com/2019/09/nudge-your-staff-to-get-tsa-pre/
======
xhgdvjky
I have TSA pre check.

Pros:

\- it's sometimes faster

Cons:

\- it doesn't work everywhere

\- it's sometimes a hassle to add to the reservation

\- the regular line is often fairly short anyway

There's another con for me because I like to arrive at airports pretty far in
advance.

I used to take one international flight often, and found that global entry was
helpful (pretty sure it came with pre check).

------
maerF0x0
> if you paid that mere $85, your $140K employee wouldn't waste those 70
> minutes, so it's a wash in terms of your budget

This ignores that marginal time is essentially free for the company with
salaried employees.

~~~
tuke
True

